# Your deer camp pics...



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I know this thread goes around a couple times a year but its one of my favorites.

This is my deer camp and family farm. We spend alot of time here other than just for deer camp.


----------



## JimLeadfoot (Dec 16, 2005)

whatever David Koresh!!

where do we sign up?


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

I would post a pic. but this posting pictures on here is way to difficult. Why can't we just copy and paste like all the other forums? My photos show 1 but if I click on my photos I have six. Some of our camp in there.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

JimLeadfoot said:


> whatever David Koresh!!
> 
> where do we sign up?


:lol::lol:


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Like the sign says inside "It aint home sweet home so adjust " but we love it and hope to keep the fill a tag opening day record going


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

My trailer we are taking to the UP.









Spending most of my time here.


----------



## GreenMachine (Oct 24, 2006)

Buddy's place in Posen. Been up here every year for a while now, except last year (bad accident). No electricity, no water, no gas. How it should be.





























By the way, for those of us heading North on 23/75, there's this little place called Tony's just North of Flint. Don't ever eat an omelette there, it will sit in your stomach for the rest of the trip up to camp. You've been warned.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Tonys the bacon recycler?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

UPHuntr said:


> I would post a pic. but this posting pictures on here is way to difficult. Why can't we just copy and paste like all the other forums? My photos show 1 but if I click on my photos I have six. Some of our camp in there.


 


*Here's what you do to post a photo.

*Go to the photo in your gallery and click on it.

The photo will come up enlarged.

Look under the photo for: *Forum Image Code.*

Highlight the entire code and copy it.

Go to the thread and paste the URL from the Forum Image Code directly onto the dialog box where you type your message. Type your comment either above or below the URL.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

UPHuntr said:


> I would post a pic. but this posting pictures on here is way to difficult. Why can't we just copy and paste like all the other forums? My photos show 1 but if I click on my photos I have six. Some of our camp in there.












Here ya go.................nice place.


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Banditto said:


> Tonys the bacon recycler?


I heard they shut him down for that before...Too Funny


----------



## skystalker (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice camps, I just always find myself in the back of the truck


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Banditto said:


> Tonys the bacon recycler?


Man-o- man.....I no longer stop there....LMAO...


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

A lot of nice looking places out there guys. Congrats. I'd post pics of deer camp but I hunt out of my sister and her husbands place and feel funny about posting pics of someone else's property. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Deer camp and blind. Do you mind if I park it at your place this year? :lol:


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's my camp. Gotta tell ya, upkeep is a bitch!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Riva said:


> Here's my camp. Gotta tell ya, upkeep is a bitch!


I toured your place a few years back very nice, but what does your Michigan camp look like? :lol:


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

No running water , no power , no cable or dish net, Just gas lights and stove wood burner for heat , warm dry and lots of fun...


:woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

short stick said:


> No running water , no power , no cable or dish net, Just gas lights and stove wood burner for heat , warm dry and lots of fun...
> 
> 
> :woohoo1::woohoo1:


Now thats what i call a camp !!!!


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a few different places that I consider "camp" so here are some pic's of all of them.


First is our camp up in the UP. This is our bow camp where we spend 8-10 days every year during mid October. The camp has been around for 20+ yrs and over the years things have become pretty well established. While some see a canvas tent and think "that's really roughing it" you would be surprised by our camp. We have the two big tents for cots, tables etc and the white tent in the middle is the mess tent.



















(Big debate during last year's horseshoe tourney!)












This is "the cabin" and is where I spend the majority of my hunting time. Other than the week in the UP, I do all my bow hunting here as well as opening day of gun. As far as hunting camps go it's pretty lavish in my mind. Electricity, running water, gas and electric heat, indoor plumbing, TV, radio, refridgerator, etc etc. Makes life easy that's for sure.












This is the camp I spend about 4-5 days a year gun hunting at over Thanksgiving. My dad and uncle do all their gun hunting here and I join them for the long holiday weekend. This thing was built eon's ago as a farm house and has nothing in the way of modern conveniences. No indoor plumbing, no electric. Heat from a wood burner, light from the coleman lanterns, and a big camp stove set up in the kitchen. This is what I see in my mind for a traditional Michigan gun hunting camp.











Dad relaxing with the crossword puzzle around the wood burner after an evening hunt.


----------

